# Timeshare in Mexico



## akkat (May 7, 2012)

Recently purchased a timeshare in Mexico about a month ago.  Haven't made any monthly payments yet.  They don't start until August.  The only reason we bought was because of an annuity option to recoop back your investment in the future from a previous week owned.  After being on vacation for two weeks, we found out later that the annuity company is a scam.  We did not have to buy the annuity, but do have the week that we don't want.  The salesman tell you that Lloyd's share is affiliated with lloyds of london.  They are not.   This annuity scam is the new deal to real you in.  Anyone have any experience getting out of their contract with a Mexican resort?


----------



## Passepartout (May 7, 2012)

If you have anything that outlines this 'annuity' thing, and it differs from your contract (which is really the only thing that counts) The Mexican consumer affairs office, Profeco might be able to help you. Look in the Stickies about 'How to Rescind' 

Sorry you fell for the scam, and that you didn't read the contract for a month, and that you didn't find us sooner. 

I don't have a lot of faith, but you might write the resort at the address in your contract where you should have rescinded, and make a case for fraud. Maybe even offer to let them have your down payment if they will release you from the contract. You say you are not making payments, did you pay a down payment with a credit card? Perhaps challenge that charge, but you only have about 30 days to do that.

Good luck. Many here started their timeshare education the same way you did and have had many great vacations in spite of a rough start.

Good Luck!

Jim Ricks


----------



## akkat (May 7, 2012)

I did make a down payment. Our contract with the resort is only for the week. There is no mention of the annuity in my contract.  The annuity was with the other company (Lloyd's share) .  The deal was you had to buy the week to get in on the annuity.  I had 90 days to partipate in the annuity.  I refused the annuity with the Lloyd's share.  Thank god.  Now I'm looking for answers to get out of this week.  I contacted timeshare answers and they say that they can get me out, but they want $2585.00.up front.  I don't trust anyone.
Thanks for your kind words and concern. Anymore suggestions?


----------



## csxjohn (May 7, 2012)

*Don't do it*



akkat said:


> I did make a down payment. Our contract with the resort is only for the week. There is no mention of the annuity in my contract.  The annuity was with the other company (Lloyd's share) .  The deal was you had to buy the week to get in on the annuity.  I had 90 days to partipate in the annuity.  I refused the annuity with the Lloyd's share.  Thank god.  Now I'm looking for answers to get out of this week.  I contacted timeshare answers and they say that they can get me out, but they want $2585.00.up front.  I don't trust anyone.
> Thanks for your kind words and concern. Anymore suggestions?



Do not pay Timeshare Answers money upfront to "help" you get out of your contract.  

Others who have been here longer will fill you in, I don't have the links handy but the moderator DeniseM says it in her tag line.  Check her posts in the stickys in the buying and selling forums.

Good luck!


----------



## csxjohn (May 7, 2012)

This is part of DeniseM's signature line.  Read it and heed it, you'll avoid a costly mistake.


"NEVER pay an upfront fee to sell, or rent your timeshare, or to cancel your contract - that is always a SCAM!"


----------



## dollydaydream (May 15, 2012)

*Lloydshare is NO scam.*

Lloydshare is NO scam, where did you buy your timeshare.  If you check on the disclainer on their website it is very clear.

Disclaimer
 Although fixed in U.S. Dollars, this deferred annuity is neither associated with nor issued from the United States of America.

Our forwarding addresses in the United States of America and the United Kingdom are solely for the convenience of our clients. We are not regulated by their financial services authorities.

Lloydshare Limited Incorporated is a Panamanian company therefore; this deferred annuity is not available to Panamanian residents.

We have no legal ties or associations with any other company or corporation with similar or like sounding names anywhere and should not be so confused with any other entity having a similar or like sounding name.

Spanish language text is not an official translation and is provided for information purposes only. It confers no rights and imposes no obligations separate from those conferred or imposed by the original English version. In the event of any discrepancies between the Spanish translation and the English original, the English original shall prevail.

I know that they have won awards, support charities and are distinguished members of ARDA [USA], CRDA [Canada] and AMDETUR [Mexico] all government affiliated associations, due dilligence is required by each of these associtations.


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2012)

Dollydaydream - A year ago you posted a string of posts about your situation with Grupo Mayan - when I pointed out several inconsistencies in your story, you disappeared...

What happened with Grupon Mayan?

What's your connection with Lloydshare?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 15, 2012)

dollydaydream said:


> I know that they have won awards, support charities and are distinguished members of ARDA [USA], CRDA [Canada] and AMDETUR [Mexico]* all government affiliated associations, due dilligence is required by each of these associtations.*



I call SHILL!!!!  No disinterested or uninvolved person would make those kinds of misrepresentations.


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2012)

I think I found the hidden gen in Dolly's other posts that may tell us who she is affiliated with:



dollydaydream said:


> I am currently in Lake Chapala and have met some fellow Canadians, I spoke of my purchase etc. and they have told me about this amazing travel club which they belong to and it costs very little about $300 US a year !!!!!! you can use ALL timeshare company exchange weeks and a lot more..... it is called *Worldventures*, does anyone have any information or opinion about them please?



Akkat - did you buy from Worldventures?


----------



## akkat (May 16, 2012)

Denise, No I did not.  It was in Cabo, Hacienda Encantada.  It almost sounds like dollydaydream has some affiliation with lloydshare.  She refers to them as we.  I have looked at their website, read articles about them, talked with my financial advisor about them and he said not to invest.  He said that he had never heard of them and what he did find out about them didn't make him comfortable enough to invest.


----------



## dollydaydream (May 16, 2012)

*Dolly's response.*

Denise,



I am now happy with the issue I raised last year, so that's the reason I haven't been back much.



Sorry, maybe I should have explained, but I made that last post concerning Lloydshare in a bit of a hurry [while travelling].  The thread caught my eye because I do have a kind of connection.  It is simply that my cousin worked for them in Panama in the World Trde Center for part of last year.  From what I heard they are a perfectly reputable company, doing something like a loyalty payback policy, and I think they get money from the resorts because it keeps people paying their maintenance fees for the full 25 years or something like that.  I didn't get offered one, but on my cousin's advice, I may well find out if they can do anything for me.  You have to pay some premium to them.



Anyhow I don't believe they are a scam and I meant to help by pasting that disclaimer from their website If AKKAT bothers to re-read the text it is them themselves stating we no me !!  I thought it might give some other people some peace of mind.  



However, I want to say to you that I am quite upset at the way I am being portrayed by you as some kind of undercover agent myself.  I do remember that you started questioning me in a similarly aggressive way last time I was posting [much in the way a witch hunt was conducted in 17th Century England].  You say I then disappeared, as if I had been busted, or something.  As I recall, I just got tired of defending myself.   I want to say to you that I am still here, I am not a corrupt person, but I am not likely to contribute again to your forum if I get treated like this.  Maybe that is what you want to achieve.   



I know the forums are a lot of work, and help many people in trouble, but I think sometimes the power of moderators sometimes goes to their heads a little and they jump to the wrong conclusions. Worldventures................really !!!!!

Dolly.


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2012)

"The lady doth protest too much, me thinks."


----------



## Passepartout (May 16, 2012)

Many of us love our Mexican resorts, but we uniformly despise their deceptive sales, rescission and general business practices. 

Dolly, whenever someone comes along praising just exactly the parts of their organizations we have found time after time to be false, we are suspect.

Whenever you have chosen to make your presence known, it has been in defense of an entity we either know of as being deceptive, or one that has recently surfaced and has no track record. Because these are multi-national companies, doing business with N. Americans, without connections to trusted organizations (BBB doesn't count as it's just a paid membership deal).

Additionally, when you appear, it seems that you are very busy, 'traveling',  and don't seem to have time to just participate in the forums while you are lounging around the home in B.C.

In short, your credibility is suspect.

Jim


----------

